# Avril Lavigne - Bildermix zu ihrem 35. Geburtstag (27.09.2019) (Teil 2) 80x LQ-UHQ



## Mike150486 (27 Sep. 2019)

*Avril Ramona Lavigne* (* 27.09.1984 in Belleville, Kanada) ist eine kanadisch-französische Rock- und Pop-Sängerin, Gitarristin, Songwriterin, Schauspielerin und Designerin, die bei einigen ihrer Lieder auch Produzentin ist.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2019)

Auch hier ein dickes :thx:


----------



## Akrueger100 (27 Sep. 2019)

Happy Birthday Avril:thx:​


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2019)

:thx: auch hier für das süsse Geburtstagskind. :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (27 Sep. 2019)

Happy Birthday Av! :jumping:umarmen8giverose


----------



## RooGLM (21 Dez. 2019)

Danke schön für Avril


----------



## konstantin777 (31 März 2021)

Das Beste der Welt!


----------

